# ISO Sugarless recipes



## balibar (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello, everybody.

I haven't been around in a while but I see this website is doing better than ever.
Could somebody help me with this problem? We're having friends over for dinner and one of them can't have any sugar at all (that includes honey). I am looking for a great dessert I could make that would taste wonderful and look even better. I've looked in different recipe books, etc but I couldn't come up with anything sensational outside of fruit i]gratin[/i] which I already served the last time she came over. Any ideas?


----------



## Alix (Feb 20, 2005)

Can you use Splenda? It is a low calorie sweetener, but it is derived from sugar. Is it an allergy? Or a diet restriction? If not an allergy, then you can substitute Splenda straight across for the sugar in any recipe. Hope this helps.

If not...

I would suggest perhaps a crepe filled with cream cheese and some fruit? Peaches maybe? Good luck.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe these websites can be of a help.

http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/bldes2.htm

http://vgs.diabetes.org/recipe/recipeCategory.jsp?CategoryID=8


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 21, 2005)

The crepe idea is a good one.  Also, you can substitue Splenda for the sugar, and whole wheat for white flour and make any of the quick-breads, such as bannana-bread, spice-bread, apple-bread, etc.  A good spice bread baked in a bundt pan would be great with freshly mashed strawberries that have been mixed with Splenda and then drizzled over the top.  Another great and very easy recipe is to purchase pre-baked Phylo shells.  Mix together cream cheese, Splenda, a touch of vanilla, and sour cream.  It tastes like cheesecake and can be spooned into the cups.  Top with your own home-made whipped cream, sweetened with Splenda of course.

A huge hit at one event I cooked for was to make a slightly thicker crepe batter, but still thin enough not to have to flip, ladle out in a rectangular shape, and spoon fresh blueberries in a line sown the middle.  Then use a spatula to fold the bottm up  about an inch, then the sides toward the middle, like an omelet, or a burrito.  I called it a breadfast burito.  I flavored the batter with a touch of cinamon, and Splenda, and topped with piped whipped cream.  The crowd loved it.

Hope one of these ideas helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## balibar (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you for your answers.
I don't know Splenda. Is it anything like Canderel? I mean, a granulated sweetener that looks like caster sugar?
I've checked out their website last night and they have a strawberry filo tart very similar to what Goodweed suggested. 
The crêpe seems delicious also.
Thanks to Sierracook for the web links. I've had a look at them and found a great cranberry apple crisp that I may try also.
Question: on some of these websites for diabetics I've seen recipes using Amaretto (there a great tiramisu recipe). But Amaretto is very sweet, so I can't really see how it can be used in such a recipe! 
My friend is not allergic to sugar nor is she on a slimming diet, she's been diagnosed as pre-diabetic and has been ordered to stay off sugar. I wouldn't like to deprive her of dessert or give her something different from the other guests, so I'm picking my brains (and yours) to find something that would suit everyone.  :?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 21, 2005)

She should also stay away from viggies such as carrots, parsnips, beets, etc., or at least eat them in moderation as they are quite high in sugars and starches.  Corn and white-processed flour, white rice, and regular pasta also tend to stress the pancrease's ability to produce the right quality and quantity of insulin.  As a rule of thumb, replace processed foods with whole grains and fiberous foods.  For instance, potatoes are quite hard on a diabetic (I am one), and make it difficult to control blood sugar levels.  A sweet potato on the other hand, has more sugar in it, but affects my blood sugar much less as it is high in both nutritional value (viatmins, minerals, phyto-chemicals) and soluble fiber.

Replace white flour in deserts with the more healthy whole grains.  Use a combination of whole wheat and buckwheat, for instance, in your pancake recipe.

Natural foods such as blueberries and oranges are much healthier than their derived juices.  The fruit sugars are concentrated in the juices and will drive blood sugars up.  But as with all things, moderation is the key to success when battling diabetes.

Check out a glycemic index on the internet to determine how various foods affect blood sugar, or check with a qualified nutritionist.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

